# When to start next cycle... after bad acne reaction



## Mehh (Apr 26, 2016)

I completed a 12 week cycle of test and deca, I've been off for 3 months now and have suffered with quite bad acne on my shoulders and abit on my chest after completing my pct. The ache is now calming down alot and after a trip to my (very annoyed gp) I got 3 months supply of Lymecycline to help with the acne.

Question is should I wait for the acne to clear totally or when im ready can I start my next cycle?


----------



## Sandy87 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mehh said:


> I completed a 12 week cycle of test and deca, I've been off for 3 months now and have suffered with quite bad acne on my shoulders and abit on my chest after completing my pct. The ache is now calming down alot and after a trip to my (very annoyed gp) I got 3 months supply of Lymecycline to help with the acne.
> 
> Question is should I wait for the acne to clear totally or when im ready can I start my next cycle?


 I had the same after my last cycle of test and var. If it came on post PCT its probably oestrogen related. Mine was just on the top of my arms, on the outside, GP also gave my lymecillin and its gone away, I've been back on for about 12 weeks now and its not gotten worse. I wouldnt worry about getting back on, but perhaps consider some extra HCG and increased Nolva/clomid during your PCT to regulate your E. Stay on the antibiotics too, you need 6 months of those.


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

get some Accutane, work your way up to 3 tabs a day to clear then use 1 tab every 2-4 days whilst on cycle for cover and you'll be fine. unless your acne is extreme its pretty easy and quick to clear up with some proper tane.


----------



## Imperium (Apr 23, 2016)

Usually when Im on cycle , my skin clears up. Acne post cycle is usually from hormone imblanace, try to use a sunbed, and dry them out - perhaps a cream based on zink is also good.


----------

